# Emerson Switchboard



## Deke40

I have tried Catch-a-Call and got to many false rings. Has anybody used Emerson Switchboard? I haven't tried Call Wave because you have to add Call Forwarding Busy to all the other junk you have to pay for.


----------



## IRailroad

Sorry, the switchboard does not allow outgoing calls, Im even having problems with incoming calls!

I know you dont want to spend more money, but you can order a separate phone line or DSL/cable. 

Now I think DSL is your best choice!

IRailroad


----------



## Gary16735

I have Call Wave and I DO NOT have call forwarding. It works just fine. I also personalized by Call Wave by calling 1-877-854-2861. Your personalized message is very short but people can hear your voice and name. Try it. Gary


----------



## brendandonhu

We had a discussion about this in another thread, ill try to find that. The length of time the different products can split a phone signal varies from phone company. Some people need call waiting and forwarding for it to work and some dont. I have seen the commercials for the Switchboard and its more expensive than the ones you find in a computer store.


----------



## Slvr

Hi,

I have been seeing an add on TV for $40. for Emerson Switchboard. It sounds like just what I need. I don't want the expense of a second line every month. If I could get calls while online that would be great.

Has anyone used it? I thought I saw a post that mentioned that there is another product that works the same in the computer stores that is cheaper...can anyone give me more details?

Thanks,
Slvr


----------



## brendandonhu

I posted a whicle ago that the ones in the computer stores cost MUCH less sometimes. Around $20.00 and do the same thing. Some people have problems with them but they usually work OK. There is a free software solution called CallWave. THe free version is probably loaded with ads or spyware, but its free.


----------



## Slvr

Thanks for that information!

Slvr


----------



## omyn

Hi: I have had Call Wave for about 3 years now and love it.

When I signed up I had to get call waiting from the phone co.

it was and still is for me $1.25 per mo, don't know what it is now for anyone else.

There is a small banner they place on the top of your screen, it is about 6" X 1", fits in the space not being used.

When you are on line and get a call, the computer rings like a telephone, and the incoming msg is recorded (30 sec msg) and then plays through your speakers-- crystal clear, you keep on surfing or what ever.

I highly recommend it...........Take care.......Gene


----------



## brendandonhu

Sounds like a good solution, but here its $5.00 for call waiting.


----------



## ulTRAX

I bought the Emerson Switchboard last night for $30 at a local wholesale club. I have to say I'm very disappointed in it. Despite all the marketing hype all it does is allow you to hear the incoming call ring so you can answer the phone. I lose my internet connection in about 5-10 seconds after picking up the phone. The ads imply you can have magically have your phone lines split... and that's just bull. That's why they talk of "taking a quick call" etc. Ya... in my case a 5 second call.

What REALLY bothers me is that when there's an incoming ring... it's NOT your phone... it's the Switchboard... and the tone is way too soft and NOT adjustable. Leave the room and chances are you'll never know you got a call. The lack of thought that went into this product is beyond belief.

I'm not sure I'll keep it. I may just keep my CallWave.

I once owned a WebTV and it had a feature that let Call Waiting calls though. That should be a standard feature on all modems.


----------



## brendandonhu

In new modem standards that is becoming common. I belive V.92 modems have something like this. But very few ISPs support V.92 as 99% of computers are shipped with a V.90. Neither AOL or Earthlink use that standard.


----------



## Deke40

ulTRAX- Thanks for the info.


----------



## ulTRAX

I have to add on more complaint about the Emerson Switchboard. When I do take an incoming call there's an annoying buzz on the phone. It does NOT happen if the PC is off-line and I just try to make a call. 

I think this piece of crap is going back. If there's a new modem standard I'll look into that. If lowly WebTV could have a call-waiting disconnect feature back in 96 back when modems were 33k, the rest of the world may finally realize the benefits of such a feature.


----------



## ulTRAX

Here's somethig from http://www.v92.com

Modem-on-Hold

What will Modem-on-Hold do for me?
Many households use the same phone line for both voice calls and data (Internet), so when the user is browsing the Internet, an incoming call cannot get through. Modem-on-Hold allows you to receive an incoming call and stay connected to the Internet (Call-Waiting service from your phone company is all that is required). It also works in reverse; you can initiate a voice call while connected and keep the modem connection.

How much time will I have if I choose to take an incoming call?
The "hold" time is defined by your ISP. The V.92 specification allows for hold times to be anywhere from 10 seconds to infinite.

Do I have to redial to get back to the Internet?
No. When you hang up the phone you can resume browsing.

Can I stay on the Internet and make a phone call?
Yes. Initiating calls is easy with Modem-on-Hold. First, a Modem-on-Hold application is executed. This program suspends the data connection between your modem and the ISP so you can pick up your phone and make an outgoing call in the usual way. The application puts the modem "on-hold", flashes the hook, and a dial tone appears on the extension handset so you can make a call. When your call is complete, the modem will detect an extension on hook, flash the hook twice, and return to the data (Internet) connection.

How long will I have before the Internet connection is dropped?
Again, the hold time is determined by your ISP. For example, the Modem-on-Hold application can display the time allotted and also display a countdown so you will know how much time you have left for the phone call.


----------



## kndclark

I just purchased the emerson switchboard and just had call waiting put on, but the switchboard does not flash any of it's lights or make any sound when a call comes in while online. I have tested it by using instant messenger from work to my wife and it simply doesn't seem to work. Is there more than one call waiting service or do I just have a bad unit? Any guesses or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Dark Star

Guys really this issue of having dialup service and wanting to answer your telephone and talk while you surf away is fantasy land ...

Comes down to the call waiting feature and just how many seconds your ISP/ Dial Tone Provider allows the split of one line to carry two signals for .... 10 seconds is a loooooong time.

Chances are that your telephone company ie: your Dial Tone Provider also offers you multiple lines at an additional monthly fee plus the install of the line so that you can have a phone on one line and your puter on the other... this is not the way to go but they do offer it and will gladly do that for you at a price.

They really would prefer that you just sign up for DSL service ... this is good revenue for them and in most cases better for you, however DSL service is not available in all areas.

All of these "gadgets" that claim you can have the best of both worlds ... advertising these things and selling them because even if they have to eat 1/2 of what they sell they're still making money.

I looked at a few of these things and they seem to be selling the "lights bells and whistles" look but most fall short of doing much to deliver what they claim they can do ... at any rate here is one that I know of ... It's small, simple, does not require a power supply or a plug in transformer, and it will allow you to get the call and then you choose to loose the online connect and stay on the phone.

http://www.cpscom.com/gprod/cwa.htm

I dont have one, since I have DSL service, however it was recomended by a close friend who tells me it works just great... There you go one more choice that you have now.


----------



## Dark Star

CATCH 22

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Pre-Internet times, when 14.4 and 28.8 bps modems roamed the earth, using modems on telephone lines equipped with Call Waiting Service was an aggravation because the Call Waiting tone would disconnect the modem. As a result, most of today's software includes a *70 dialing prefix option that disables call waiting for the current modem session. Hence, the caller gets a busy signal when placing a call.

However in modern Post-Internet times, this aggravation has evolved into a feature. Many net surfers, who may spend hours on-line came to rely on it to inform them that a call was waiting.

Unfortunately, to operate the newer 33.6 and 56 kb modems at increased speeds, the error correction was improved to the point where the modems now also error correct the Call Waiting tone, making it invisible to the user. Now the caller gets a frustrating continuous ring when placing a call.

To address this dilemma, some modems and WEB-TV, provide software that simply adjusts the S-10 register in the modem, making it more sensitive to noise caused disconnects... noise of all types. This is a marginal approach at best and another Catch 22.

CPS was the first company in the world to provide an external box that actually monitors the line and isolates the call waiting tone from the overlapping modem signals to let you know that a call is waiting. As the boxes add more sophistication and features, they are evolving into personalized call managers for the PC user.

CPS makes a full line of call waiting alert products from the basic Alert box to a full-featured Internet Call Manager.

Computer Peripheral Systems, Inc.
5125 South Royal Atlanta Drive
Tucker, GA 30084
Sales
1-800-888-0051
Technical Support
(770) 908-1107
Fax
(770) 908-1208
E-Mail
[email protected]


----------



## august10021

personally speaking, it doesn't work. it's a piece a garbage. on top of that, there's no way to get customer service/technical help via phone or email. i'm going to try to return it and i say "try". 'cause with the poor or non-existent custoemr service/technical help, i'm afraid i won' get my money back. on the other hand, it's not true that it works with "ALL" types of phone. not true at all. so beware.


----------



## brendandonhu

I havent heard of anyone complaining about CallWave yet.


----------



## august10021

just went to callwave page. this service requires the call forward busy on feature and here is over $6 p/month. i already have call waiting. the reason for me to try the emerson crap is because i didn't want to add another annoying montlhy expense to the already high fee service of our local phone company. anyways, thanks for the info, and like they say, you get what you pay for.


----------



## valya7

I just signed up with Verizon for something they call Internet Call Manager. 
You pay $6/mo. and it's supposed to notify you when you have a call with a little message pop up which gives you the option of a)letting you get off line to answer a call, b)giving the caller a message or c) ignoring the call. I think the caller just hears it ringing when you ignore it. This service also saves the record of up to 25 calls on its log.
I haven't test it yet. I'll try to let you know when I have.


----------



## august10021

Hi Valya: thanks for your reply but as I said in my previous message, I didn't want to spend $72 a year for as long as you have it installed and instead wanted to invest $40 and that was it. besides. there's the additional charge of ordering another feature which means an additional $ 6 per month. there has to be another way.....


----------



## brendandonhu

If your ISP supports it you can use a V.92 modem. It is the new dialup standard and it tells you when there is a call.


----------



## august10021

Hi Brendan....... (i don't remember the rest now). How can I replace my old 56K modem w/the V-9? Is this an external modem? Thanks!


----------



## brendandonhu

Well the standard is rising very quickly. I highly doubt that your ISP supports it. Call them and ask several different people if it is supported, most of the tech supporters at companies are illiterate. If they do you can go to a computer store, pick upa v.92. You will have to open your case and replace the modem. Be warned, the feature isnt the same as Callwave or another service. I think it just pops up a box saying that you got a call but im not sure.


----------



## markopolo

I have a Creative Modem Blaster V.92 and they proclaim the modem on hold feature but they don't bundle or support the application (NetWaiting) you need to use it. And NetWaiting itself is an absolute junk afterthought that won't install right, won't work when installed finally and I cannot even find support for (not at makers Conexant or BVRP websites). I have searched for other MOH software to no avail. 

I originally had the call forwarding busy feature that forwarded to my cell phone, but I don't want to talk for extended periods on it anyway. I just want to know when a call is coming in and ignore it answer it and disconnect from the internet. I don't mind reconnecting after a call. The speakerphone answering system program that comes with my modem (supervoice) would be great but it doesn't work with modem on hold, only offline. I thought the switchboard would be a viable option but I am glad I searched for reviews for it first and found this forum. 

Does anyone use a MOH program that works?

P.s. You need call waiting, of course. Also, modem on hold does not work without software and, as mentioned before, the length of time before the other line cuts out is very limited. Also, to reiterate, your ISP must support it with dedicated access numbers for v.92.


----------



## bk11

I use Pagoo. www.pagoo.com It's alot better than callwave I think


----------



## ulTRAX

DarkStar wrrote: "Guys really this issue of having dialup service and wanting to answer your telephone and talk while you surf away is fantasy land ... "

You'd be correct... if anyone here actually was talking about SURFING while using the phone. ;-)


----------



## brendandonhu

Yes I have heard of people being electricuted because they were surfing with their cell phone and fell in.


----------



## august10021

Hi bk 11: how much do you pay a month for this service? thanks for the info even though i don't know if i'm gonna use it. have to find out first the cost involved.


----------



## bk11

Hi august10021.

The service is 5.95 a month or 4.95 if you pay a year in advance. To learn more go to www.pagoo.com


----------



## Low-key

i stumbled upon this site while searching for a emerson switchboard to purchase and i'm glad i did because you gusys just save me $49.95 + tax it's very unusaul to find so many people giving such negative review to a product i now have callwave and i'm very happy with it thanks again for having this forum and for saving me $s

Low-key


----------



## spiritjoy196

I just got my Emerson Switchboard yesterday, and I LOVE mine. You see, I have an online business which means I keep my phone line tied up pretty often. I also have an elderly mother not in good health who needs to be able to get me on the phone immediately if necessary. We used to have two phone lines, but with all the features we needed on them, it was costing us a lot of money. So we went to one phone line. All I need the Emerson to do is let me know when I am getting a call so I can disconnect and take the call. And that's what it does. Now I never miss a call. Some people in other parts of this thread have said, "Do you really want to be interrupted while you are online?" Well, my answer is YES, I need to be interrupted if my Mom needs to reach me. Someone else said that it would be just as cheap to get a second phone line, but that's not true. For the cost of the Emerson, I could pay for one month of another phone, but then I would have the recurring cost of that phone every month. With the Emerson, I have no monthly cost at all. It does exactly what I need it to do. I am very pleased and satisfied with this product.


----------



## brendandonhu

Its good that it works for you, but a lot of the time it doesnt work. Or it will terminate the internet connection for some people, or only give them 5 seconds to talk.


----------



## spiritjoy196

Disconnecting me from the internet is exactly what I WANT it to do, so I can take the calls that come through. Besides, reconnecting only takes a second, it is no inconvenience at all compared to the benefits I am getting. Remember, I bought it so that it would alert me that there were calls. That's all I need it to do, and that's what it does. I don't EXPECT it to stay connected while I talk, I never expected that. I just expected to be alerted when someone was trying to reach me. I tried Call Wave, it was a major inconvenience. It didn't work because I didn't have call forwarding busy. So anybody who wanted to get in touch with me had to leave a message or enter some long number so it would ring through. When my Mom is calling me, I need for her to be able to get through NOW, not leave me a message for later. This works just fine for me.


----------



## august10021

hi low key: I'm glad you saved your money by not buying that crap. if i had come to this site before, i wouldn't have had to go through all that hassle. however, i have to say that i returned the two units (remember i only ordered one) and i was credited for both, except for the fact that at the end i lost money because they only reimburse the cost of the unit but not the shipping cost which amounted to more than $15 and add that to the shipping costs i incurred to return them (remember again i only ordered one). For me, these people are very unprofessional.


spiritjoy: does the emerson work with a cordless phone? or do you use a regular corded phone?


----------



## ulTRAX

My US Robotics V92 was a joke. Options to take a call were bizarre... click here... and ya got 4 seconds to pick up.... etc.

All I wanted was a auto-disconnect when calls came in. 

I found that in the Creative Modem Blaster V92. 

It's also got a great user interface.... voice mail, fax etc.


----------



## august10021

hi ultrax: sounds ok; that's all i need. can u tell me a bit about it? like... how to instal it, how much is it, is it an external modem, a special feature from the phone company needed, etc., etc.? txs a lot for any info u can provide.


----------



## ulTRAX

It's a PCI card though I believe there's a outboard version costing more. You need to have call waiting for the modem to disconnect. Your ISP has to support V92 for all the features to work. At this point though MSN claims to support V92 it's not been evident with either my US Robotics or Creative V92 modem. I'm just happy to get a auto-disconnect. The cost at Best Buy and Circuit City it was $40.



> _Originally posted by august10021:_
> *hi ultrax: sounds ok; that's all i need. can u tell me a bit about it? like... how to instal it, how much is it, is it an external modem, a special feature from the phone company needed, etc., etc.? txs a lot for any info u can provide. *


----------



## ulTRAX

As it turns out MSN does NOT support V92 yet... which explains why most features... modem on hold, faster downloads and uploads have not worked. But I really don't care. While I'm pissed at MSN's usual incompetence.... I'm just happy to have phone calls getting though. Just remember.... the Creative Modem Blaster allows call though. The US Robotics did not. Also the US Robotics modem required some lengthly driver downloads off the web. This was not the case with Creative which had a disc plus some neat toys like PixAround and Oosic Player.



> _Originally posted by ulTRAX:_
> *Your ISP has to support V92 for all the features to work. At this point though MSN claims to support V92 it's not been evident with either my US Robotics or Creative V92 modem. *


----------



## Susannah

I have call wave. The problem is that they keep jacking the price up. It started free the first year, then went to about 35.00, and now they want about 45.00. What's up with that??? I've been considering the purchase of an Emerson Switchboard but you guys don't seem too keen on the product. With call wave you can't answer a call, but you do see the name of the caller on the screen and hear the message. Then you have the mess of backing out of your internet connection to return the call, of course. Just thought I'd throw this price gouging by Call Wave in for your information. If anyone has a better idea, I'd love to hear it. I, too, want to keep my costs down and don't really need the expense of a DSL line.
Sue


----------



## Low-key

Hi Susanah if i get this right you said that you were paying $35 to $45 for callwave ? i have callwave and my only cost is the $2.74 i'm paying the phone company(pacific Bell} for call forwarding on busy. otherwise the callwave service is free. They do offer a lot of other services such as caller ID et, which i don't have. As for the Emerson Swithboard save your money, one or two negative comment is OK, but when you start seeing that many it's a red flag.


----------



## Susannah

Thanks for the reply. It prompted me to check with my husband to see if he had unknowingly signed us up for an up-graded service from Call Wave. Sure enough, he accidently had done just that. Call Wave made it sound like he had no choice but to take caller Id. They don't exactly post their prices and service levels. You really have to search their site, then sign in, to get that pertinent information...But, thanks to all of you, we are now back to the basic free service at Call Wave. I'll skip the Emerson as advised. Thanks again!
Sue


----------



## Jabba the Tu

I used CallWave's free service for about six months. I had to get call forwarding on busy, which was the CallWave number for people to leave their messages. It worked great. I was out of town for a month and get back and CallWave locked up my computer or prevented me from connecting to the internet.

I uninstalled it and reinstalled it with fresh CallWave software at least 4 times.

I've just bought an Emerson Switchboard. I should've checked the comments on it first. I've only heard bad things. How can they continue to sell it, if it doesn't work. I assumed it would be the same to the Catch-a-Call, which has had positive and negative reviews.

Heck, I may end up just paying CallWave their monthly fee. I think they were trying to get rid of their free service users.


----------



## Deke40

Since starting this thread back in June my puter was down for 3 months. Got back up in November and my ISP has gone to pot since then. Hopefully going to end my problems tomorrow-switching to TCI Roadrunner. At least now my wife will get off my back about tying the phone line up.


----------



## Low-key

Hi jabba catch a call cold and the emerson junk sounds like the same thing but i have not read any review so you maywant to check out the reviews before you buy it . like i said i have not had any problem with callwave yet. when i leave here i'm going to their web site to check out the caller ID feature. buy for now. 

Low-key:


----------



## mufdvr71

The Switchboard does exactly what I needed it to do. Instead of callers getting a busy signal when I'm on-line, the call comes through. 

If your desire is to not miss any calls, this device is the most
economical means for you. 

If your desire is to talk on the phone at length and be on-line at the same time, it will not do you much good. 

If you answer the incoming call, you will maintain your internet
connection for 5 to 30 seconds. It depends on your ISP. During that time you're simutaneously on-line and on the phone. There is some noise on the phone while you're "sharing", but you can converse. 

If you go beyond the alloted time to "share" the line, you just have to reconnect. That takes me fifteen seconds max. 

For my purposes, it sure beats $20+ per month for a second line or the monthly cost of Call Wave and such software. 

I highly recommend it if you want to make sure you don't miss any calls.


----------



## Deke40

My problems are over. This Road Runner is awesome. It is costing my wife $45 which only $35 more than my old ISP. Go to the following link and see:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=111571


----------



## siclmn

The help person at emerson switchboard says that it will not work with any computer with a fax modem and xp. Every computer that I have ever owned had a fax modem. My current computer that is 2 years old has a fax modem. Why would they design this thing not to work with a fax modem?


----------



## brendandonhu

Because it can't split the signal from those types of modems properly.


----------



## vshumate

Hello, wish I would have checked this forum before ordering the Emerson Switchboard. I have had two and both has not worked after a couple of months. Can't get a dial tone out when the unit is hooked up. The last place I bought it from has a 20 day return policy and will not take it back and suggest that I call the manufacturer. Who makes this? I can't find any phone numbers- when I search the web- get all the sites that sell it. Can't sift through all those to try to find the people that make this unit. 

Any help would be appreciated.




Life's a beach then you dive


----------



## brendandonhu

Emerson Switchboard won't be of much help, they have no easily found email address, and the phone # is long distance (to most people anyway).


----------



## vshumate

Do you have a phone number? 

Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu

1-770-664-1375


----------



## brendandonhu

1-770-664-1375


----------



## vshumate

Thanks, wish me luck getting rid of this piece of junk...





++++++++++++
Life's a beach then you dive


----------



## Greybeard51

Right now I am feeling a little foolish. This thing is not working.

I opened the package and connected the cables as shown.
In an effort to 'Keep It Simple' I only connected the 'Wall Jack' the 'Fax' and the 'Phone' connections. 

When I dialed in from an outside number (my cellphone) the system gave one short chirp on the first ring and hasn't made another sound since. I now get only a busy signal when trying to dial in with the E-Switchboard connected. 

Two comments.... 

First, I have cable moderm, so the internet connection is a non issue. I was hoping to conveniently share the Fax and inccoming voice service on the same line. If there are other good alternatives somewhere in TSG forums shout it out.

Second, I have call waiting, and two teens so it is used daily. That should not be any problem with the thing working.

Is it just junk? Go ahead ...... shatter my illusions! ! !


----------



## Greybeard51

Since no one rushed to comment on my problem, I dug out some dusty old manuals and discovered that this was much tadoo about nothing. 

Only needed to set the FAX to 'AUTO' mode and increase the number of rings to exceed the number of rings set on the answering machine. The FAX had been answering too early.

So, ... I have a piece of junk Emerson Switchboard available.
After reading the rest of these posts, who would want it.

GB51


----------



## bobby62914

I bought the Emerson Switchboard and could not get a dial tone from the Modem port. I called the number posted earlier in the thread and they could not help me but gave me a toll free number for Emerson Tech Support: (866) 332-6273.

They told me that it sounded like I had a defective unit and needed to return it to where I bought it. I have requested an RA from there.

Reading the complaints makes me think this thing is exactly what I need. I don't care if I get bumped off the internet, I just want to answer the calls when they come in. I want it to be invisible to my callers.

I can get back on-line in just a few seconds.


----------



## vshumate

I had the same thing happen- could not get a dial tone when unit was connected- bypassed the unit and all was well. I had the thing for a couple of months and it started doing this. Well, I tried to call the place I bought it from - on line- yahoo shopping- freeshippingsuperstore.com and they will not replace it, they have a 20 day return policy- they say call the manufacturer- called them and they say the unit is defective the seller should replace it- back and forth, I am filing a complaint with BBB in LA, California, disputed my credit card charge, etc. Also sent a complaint to yahoo shopping. DO NOT BUY FROM FREESHIPPINGSUPERSTORE.COM So, right now I have a credit on my credit card from the purchase, hopefully I can keep it and chuck the piece of junk.


----------



## Nancyb

I bought an Emerson Switchboard- and am having a problem I didn't see mentioned here. It rings constantly! When I dial up to get on the net- if it's connected, it rings all the time- sometimes sounds like a "series" of like three rings, quits, then does it again- does this the whole time I'm on the net- 
Anyone else have a problem like that with the thing? Or suggestions for solutions to get it to ring only when there's a call?
Thanks!


----------



## NHow

Just bought and installed (took only a few minutes) the csp device Dark Star recommended. It works great!!! I also had a bad experience with Emerson Switchboard. Bought one that never worked and zapped my phone line requiring phone company intervention!

Many thanks!!!!!!!

Nancy


----------



## ewad1

Hi,
I am really interested in the Emerson switchboard since i had received an email on its specifications. I am a resident of Australia and would like to know if the emerson switchboard can be configered to our 240volt system and telephone. I have spoken to numerous people over here and would be able to sell them quite easily as we have a great thirst for new technology. If it is possible i would like contact supplier to order and sell the product over here. Please reply if anyone has the information i am requesting.

Regards


----------



## Perfesser

The Switchboard ads are misleading at best, and in my opinion very close to false advertising. The people in the background appear to be using the internet, carrying on a voice call, and receiving a FAX all at the same time. As an old telephone man I can tell you that this is NOT POSSIBLE with just one 2 wire voice line.


----------



## ewad1

Thank you,
I thought it was to good to be true its a wonder people havn't got together and applied a lawsuite against the company for false and misleading information for profitable gain.

Regards


----------



## nettrixx

i couldnt find spot to just plain post so im doin it here,, i cant get my switchboard to work,, it works JUST ONCE when i first connect it then after that it no longer rings when called,, whats ups with this and how can i get it to werk rite??

if i disconnect and reconnect it ,, it will werk sometimes,, but then again only one time,, then just stops,,


PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks
;-)


----------



## WildSlash

I just want to know when I get a call, so I can disconnect.

But the Emerson Switchboard slows down my connection terribly.

Just yesterday I was downloading a file at 2kbps so I unhooked the switchboard and the speed jumped up to 45kbps.

The speed decrease I can't live with.


----------



## SIR****TMG

ok i bought a ..emerson switchboard ..when they first came out.probley was one of the first ones out. i have had for awhile now, i have had no problems with mine...it does cut me off the internet but small price to pay.. i can live with that. the hum you hear on the phone is the ac power supply...shut it off it goes away...i can"t say much bad about the switchboard...it does what i bought it for... i can answer the phone without a second line....


----------



## bobby62914

I have used the Emerson Switchboard for several months now. After I had the first one replaced under warranty (quite smoothly) the second one has worked wonderfully.

It is everything I was hoping for.

It has not slowed my connection one bit. There is a slight buzz, but not bad enough to be a problem. I am bumped off line on all but the shortest calls, but that is not a problem.

I no longer miss calls because I am on-line. I have recommended it to friends and colleagues.


----------



## bobby62914

I posted in August of last year. Still using it and it still works great. This is the best $50 I have spent on my computer.

I am going to upgrade to the one with caller ID soon.

This thing is great!


----------



## selvan777

Hi Dark Star, NHow, & all else,

I saw your post re: the CPSCOM.com product, I'm looking at the Auto Alert.
Could you please tell me if you or your friend still like the device?

Thanks.

Rgds
Selvan


----------



## FloydSeames

Deke said:


> I have tried Catch-a-Call and got to many false rings. Has anybody used Emerson Switchboard? I haven't tried Call Wave because you have to add Call Forwarding Busy to all the other junk you have to pay for.


----------



## selvan777

selvan777 said:


> Hi Dark Star, NHow, & all else,
> 
> I saw your post re: the CPSCOM.com product, I'm looking at the Auto Alert.
> Could you please tell me if you or your friend still like the device?


Well, I bought the above and am throughly pleased with it.


----------

